# "Shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night." Luke ii. 8



## Gesetveemet (Dec 24, 2009)

My soul, think what a memorable night was that, which ushered in the wondrous day, the most
momentous ever marked in the annals of time, since reckoning of days or years was made. The
unconscious shepherds in the fields had no other thought but of their flock. But what a morning did the
angels call them to celebrate! Now, my, soul, sit down and take a leisurely survey, of the wonderful
story of Jesus' birth. Mark the several volumes in it; for a night, yea, for a whole eternity must end
before the subject of God incarnate can be exhausted in the meditation. Let thy evening thoughts on this,
be followed by the night contemplation; and let thy midnight only be broken in upon, by the same call
that the heavenly host gave to the shepherds. Arise but to sing as they sang, and to go in quest of Jesus,
as they went. God and mall in one person, one Christ; and God in Christ coming for the purposes of
salvation, will furnish out an hymn, which, though begun in life, will never end in eternity; "Glory to
God in the highest, and on earth peace, good-will towards men!"


From the POOR MAN'S MORNING AND EVENING PORTIONS.


----------

